# Slovene: to like (perfective)



## 123xyz

Zdravo vsem,

Ali mi lahko nekdo pove, če obstaja dovršen vid glagola "to like" v slovenščini? Se mi zdi, da noben od glagolov "marati", "imeti rad" in "biti všeč", ki se navadno uporabljajo kot prevode angleškega "to like", nima dovršnega vida, in to me mede, ker je v drugih slovanskih jezikih primer povsem različen. V makedonščini imamo "се допаѓа/се допадне", v srbohrvaščini "dopadati se/dopasti se", v ruščini pa "нравиться/понравиться", in tako dalje - te razlike so zelo pomembne. Kaj se dogaja v slovenščini - ali se nedovršni vid uporablja povsod? Kako bi vi preveli "dopasti se" v teh stavkih:

1. Uopšte mi *se* nije *dopala* ova knjiga.
2. Bankok mi *se* uopšte nije *dopao* i jedva sam dočekala da se zabodem na ostrvo.
3. Ima samo par proizvoda koji mi *se* nisu *dopali*.

Vnaprej se zahvaljujem


----------



## Panceltic

Živjo,

1. Ta knjiga mi sploh ni bila všeč.
2. Bangkok mi sploh ni bil všeč.
3. Samo nekaj stvari mi ni bilo všeč.

Lahko uporabiš tudi glagol "dopasti se", ampak mislim, da ni knjižen. Knjiga se mi dopade. Se mi je dopadla.

Razlike v vidu v slovenščini očitno niso tako pomembne


----------



## 123xyz

Hvala za odgovor. Torej, "biti všeč" se uporablja v pretekliku v nedovršnom vidu in ni problema. 

Ali lahko povem tudi tako:

1. Te knjige sem sploh nimel rad.
2. Bangkoka sem sploh nimel rad.
3. Samo nekaj stvari sem nimel rad.

Ali:

1. Te knjige nisem sploh maral.
2. Bangkoka nisem sploh maral.
3. Samo nekaj stvari nisem maral.


----------



## Panceltic

Tako je. Ker glagol "biti" nima nedovršnega para, ga tudi "biti všeč" nima.

Lahko rečeš: Te knjige nisem imel rad, Bangkoka sploh nisem imel rad, Samo nekaj stvari nisem imel rad. Ti stavki so sicer pravilni, ampak ne zvenijo v redu. "Rad imaš" ljudi, živali, hrano, glasbo. Ne moreš imeti rad Bangkoka ali knjige. Od teh stavkov bi bil smiseln le "Samo nekaj stvari nisem imel rad", če govoriš o hrani.

Te knjige sploh nisem maral, Bangkoka sploh nisem maral, Samo nekaj stvari nisem maral = OK

LP


----------



## 123xyz

Nisem vedel, da obstajajo razlike med glagoli "biti všeč" in "imeti rad". Kaj pa velja za "marati"? Kaj lahko maraš? Mimogrede, hvala za popravke.


----------



## Panceltic

Dekle ti je najprej všeč, čez nekaj časa ga pa začneš imeti rad. 

"Marati" se po navadi nanaša na hrano.

"A maraš palačinke?"
"Ne maram mesa."

Če zanikamo, se nanaša tudi na kaj drugega.

"Res ne maram, da me kličeš sredi noči."
"Ne maram zahrbtnih ljudi."


----------



## iezik

123xyz said:


> Zdravo vsem,
> 
> Ali mi lahko nekdo pove, če obstaja dovršen vid glagola "to like" v slovenščini? Se mi zdi, da noben od glagolov "marati", "imeti rad" in "biti všeč", ki se navadno uporabljajo kot prevode angleškega "to like", nima dovršnega vida, in to me mede, ker je v drugih slovanskih jezikih primer povsem različen.



Če želiš uporabiti dovršen glagol, je "priljubiti se" kar dober. Npr.

On ima rad salamo in sir. Odkar so se mu priljubile kumarice, jih redno dodaja v sendviče.


----------



## iezik

123xyz said:


> V makedonščini imamo "се допаѓа/се допадне", v srbohrvaščini "dopadati se/dopasti se"



123xyz, ali lahko navedeš kake primere uporabe teh parov besed ali njihove oblike v sedanjiku ali kakem drugem času? Moja makedonščina ali srbohrvaščina ni dovolj dobra, da bi si znal sam navesti take oblike.


----------



## Panceltic

Super, nisem pomislil na "priljubiti se".


----------



## 123xyz

> 123xyz, ali lahko navedeš kake primere uporabe teh parov besed ali njihove oblike v sedanjiku ali kakem drugem času? Moja makedonščina ali srbohrvaščina ni dovolj dobra, da bi si znal sam navesti take oblike.



Mislim, da to ni potrebno. Glagol "priljubiti se" je ravno tisto, kar sem iskal. V vsakem primeru, če Vas zanima, bom poskušal:

1. Не ми се допадна (pf) Марија ("Marija ni mi bila všeč"; bolj točno: "čim sem videl Marijo sem ugotovil da ni mi všeč" - glagol v dovršnom vidu tukaj označuje, da je občutek/misel prišel takoj, t.j. da gre za samodejno, nemudno reakcijo; on ne poudarja splošnega/dolgotrajnega mnenja o dotični osebi; upam, da boste razumeli, kaj želim da rečem).
2. Не ми се допаѓаше (impf) Марија ("Marija ni mi bila všeč"; bolj točno: "dokler sem porabljal čas z njo, nisem bil zelo zadovoljen, zato ker sem čutil, da Marija ni prijetna oseba" - torej, tukaj je obratno, t.j. glagol poudarja splošni odnos k osebi).

Ali je zdaj jasnejše?


----------



## 123xyz

Dodajam malenkost svojemu sporočilu - "се допадне" ne pomeni "začeti imeti rad", na primer "živel sem z Marijo več let in čeprav sem je prvotno sovražil se mi je kasneje priljubila". Zato uporabljamo "засака" v makedonščini - glagol s povsem različnim korenom.


----------



## Panceltic

Dodajam še "vzljubiti".


----------



## iezik

123xyz said:


> 1. Не ми се допадна (pf) Марија ("Marija ni mi bila všeč"; bolj točno: "čim sem videl Marijo sem ugotovil da ni mi všeč" - glagol v dovršnom vidu tukaj označuje, da je občutek/misel prišel takoj, t.j. da gre za samodejno, nemudno reakcijo; on ne poudarja splošnega/dolgotrajnega mnenja o dotični osebi; upam, da boste razumeli, kaj želim da rečem).
> 2. Не ми се допаѓаше (impf) Марија ("Marija ni mi bila všeč"; bolj točno: "dokler sem porabljal čas z njo, nisem bil zelo zadovoljen, zato ker sem čutil, da Marija ni prijetna oseba" - torej, tukaj je obratno, t.j. glagol poudarja splošni odnos k osebi).



Najlepša hvala. Je razumljivo. Zanimivo me je, da bi Slovenci običajno prevedli oba stavka z istim glagolom. Naprimer

1. Na zabavi sem se spoznal z Marijo in ni mi bila všeč.
2. Med študijem sem pogosto videl tisto Marijo, ki mi ni bila všeč.

V primeru glagolov, ki nimajo vidskega para (dovršni, nedovršni) smo torej tudi Slovenci v istem ali slabšem stanju kot neslovanski jeziki, ki teh parov nimajo. Za izražanje ali poudarjanje vida je potrebno uporabiti druge sestavine stavka, npr. prislove časa ali pogostosti. Romanski jeziki si lahko za preteklost pomagajo s slovničnimi časi, saj imajo vsi imperfekt.


----------

